# M203 operator



## AZA-02 (31 Jul 2005)

I was wondering how you get chossen to carry the m203 ???, Since we dont have the American system, Grenadier, Support....


----------



## qor556 (31 Jul 2005)

As easy as "you there, sign for that M203".


----------



## Da_man (31 Jul 2005)

Moose said:
			
		

> As easy as "you there, sign for that M203".



And the reply: "aw crap"


----------



## Hunter911 (31 Jul 2005)

Does anyone have an expierience carrying the M203 mounted on the c-7a2? With butt size reduction, is it any harder to fire/control/hold etc?


----------



## AZA-02 (31 Jul 2005)

So ill sign up for one and end up saying "aw-crap" is that your answer...
Anyone ever got one.... :gunner:


----------



## davidk (31 Jul 2005)

AZA-02 said:
			
		

> So ill sign up for one and end up saying "aw-crap" is that your answer...
> Anyone ever got one.... :gunner:



More likely than not, you won't sign one voluntarily, you'll just be told to sign it out. The reason you'll say "aw crap" is because as great a weapon as the M203 is (incredibly accurate and fun to shoot) that thing gets pretty heavy after a while...But if you really want to carry the M203 while on ex with your unit, there's a good chance that if you show "initiative, determination, reliability" and all that other stuff, your superiors will grant your request.


----------



## paracowboy (31 Jul 2005)

Pte D. Krystal said:
			
		

> as great a weapon as the M203 is (_*incredibly accurate * _ and fun to shoot)


'scuse me?


----------



## pappy (31 Jul 2005)

I was sad to see the Old Trusty / Crusty M79 go oh so many years ago.  To me it was a much easyier handling peice. 
I feel it takes a lot more work to fire the M203 as well. 
But that said, the M203 does make switching back and forth from 5.56mm to 40mm a tad easyier then two seperate - M4 and M79

weight of the M203 vs M4/C7, wait till you gotta hump all the 40mm ammo, that's where the weight is.  But worth it when you need it, haha.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (31 Jul 2005)

Practise to firing the thing is key.  Obviously


----------



## 48Highlander (31 Jul 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> 'scuse me?



At 300 meters I put 3 rounds through a figure 11.  I'd call that pretty accurate.


----------



## davidk (31 Jul 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> At 300 meters I put 3 rounds through a figure 11.   I'd call that pretty accurate.



I found it similarly accurate. Of course, your results may vary...


----------



## GerryCan (31 Jul 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> At 300 meters I put 3 rounds through a figure 11.   I'd call that pretty accurate.



Exactly how many rounds did you fire at the Fig. 11? If I were a betting man I may call bullshit :warstory:

I've had the opportunity to fire the M203 quite a bit and I haven't, nor have I seen anyone employ it with that much accuracy.
But then again, you just might be a natural.


----------



## AZA-02 (31 Jul 2005)

Well i dont think ill be very accurate with my rifle, so i might as well use that lower handguard for something...


----------



## 48Highlander (31 Jul 2005)

GerryCan said:
			
		

> Exactly how many rounds did you fire at the Fig. 11? If I were a betting man I may call bullshit :warstory:
> 
> I've had the opportunity to fire the M203 quite a bit and I haven't, nor have I seen anyone employ it with that much accuracy.
> But then again, you just might be a natural.



I fired 60+ rounds on the SAT system.  As as been said, practice is the key.  Those 60+ rounds on the SAT meant that once I got to go fire live, I used my first round to figure out how much to aim off, and put the following 3 right into the target.  The weapon itself is very accurate, you just have to learn how to use it properly.


----------



## GO!!! (31 Jul 2005)

Yeah. 

Hear that beeping? - that's the BS detector operating at full capacity.

Commence backpedalling immediately. :


----------



## MJP (31 Jul 2005)

Well I believe 48th.....I haven't seen him spread ANY BS on this site ever and take what he says at it full face value.

If the SAT worked for him that's cool, however I find the SAT of very dubious value for most if not all weapons systems.  Practice is the key mentioned several times, something we never seem to get enough of.  However once some one gets extremely familiar with the M203, I have no doubt they can use the weapon to a high degree of accuracy.  I've seen  soldiers go from zero to hero with it, but only through the use of a lot(did I mention a lot) of ammunition to get up to speed with it.


----------



## Reccesoldier (31 Jul 2005)

pappy said:
			
		

> wait till you gotta hump all the 40mm ammo, that's where the weight is.  But worth it when you need it, haha.



Roger that, our M203 gunners were issued 36 rounds to carry for them in Kosovo. It added another 40+ pounds to their webbing.  ;D


----------



## pappy (31 Jul 2005)

I've seen some mightly fine shooters with the M79 / M203 that could easyly put a round anywhere you asked them .  So I'd say it's very do-able.  As with any firearm the more you shoot them the better you get.


----------



## silentbutdeadly (31 Jul 2005)

just to note that the chalk rnds are very different from the live ones ! our unit is going out this Sept. for the BTE and its the first time we are useing the live 40mm in a field firing range, so we will see how bang on it is! Tell how good you are when your on a section attk and not the Sat range


----------



## AZA-02 (31 Jul 2005)

So is it possible to get one even as a private, and can i get one for my basic?(ied bet no)


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (31 Jul 2005)

A suggestion:  worry about the basic weapons on basic...They can be difficult enough for some people.  The 203 - and other things - will come soon enough.


----------



## AZA-02 (1 Aug 2005)

Ok thanks, thats all i need to know ;D
Ill just imagine i got one.
"Private what the  > are you doing"
"Firing a nade, sir"
 ???


----------



## aesop081 (1 Aug 2005)

AZA-02 said:
			
		

> Ok thanks, thats all i need to know ;D
> Ill just imagine i got one.
> "Private what the   > are you doing"
> "Firing a nade, sir"
> ???



Call me old fashion but i though they were called "grenades".......or are you just trying to be cool ?   

also nice of you to assume you are going to graduate on october 12.............good luck though


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Aug 2005)

BIQ course has an M203 portion, then after that you can hump it for the rest of the course and enjoy the weight all the while knowing you won't fire it for the next 8 weeks.


----------



## 48Highlander (1 Aug 2005)

MJP said:
			
		

> Well I believe 48th.....I haven't seen him spread ANY BS on this site ever and take what he says at it full face value.
> 
> If the SAT worked for him that's cool, however I find the SAT of very dubious value for most if not all weapons systems.  Practice is the key mentioned several times, something we never seem to get enough of.



While live practice is, ofcourse, always better, the SAT system is an excellent tool for improving shooting ability on all of our small-arms.  For instance, teaching on recent DP2A courses, I've seen soldiers (with a C7) go from a 150mm grouping to a 60mm grouping after 2 days practice on the SAT.  When we later went to a live range, the grouping capacity remained the same as on the SAT or improved further, so the skills are deffinitely transferable.  It's a cheap, effective alternative, but like any tool it has to be used properly.  Personaly I think it's a shame we don't use these systems more often, especialy within reserve units.


----------



## AZA-02 (1 Aug 2005)

Ok im sorry there called Grenades, and yes im keeping a possitive attidude by saying im going to graduate.
I dont feel cool nore special, i will as soon has i graduate. Thank you for helping the recrument process by saying positive things to all of us. May i say that it was my thread and if you didnt want to help me find an answear to my problem you should have started one about me being cool because i said nade, and oh funnny you understood what nade means, how funny...

Thanks to everyone else


----------



## Hunter911 (1 Aug 2005)

AZA-02 said:
			
		

> Ok im sorry there called Grenades, and yes im keeping a possitive attidude by saying im going to graduate.
> I dont feel cool nore special, i will as soon has i graduate. Thank you for helping the recrument process by saying positive things to all of us. May i say that it was my thread and if you didnt want to help me find an answear to my problem you should have started one about me being cool because i said nade, and oh funnny you understood what nade means, how funny...
> 
> Thanks to everyone else



Ive gotten into the habit of saying nade from Halo, and Counter strike... but i would really really not recomend calling it a nade on course


----------



## Unknown Factor (1 Aug 2005)

AZA-02 said:
			
		

> Ok im sorry there called Grenades



Well if you want to get down with the lingo, it's actually refered to as a 'Bomb'.   Though the 203 looks cool, the canadian version can not be outdone when dealing with weight, even when coupled with the C8HB (in fact weighted more than being coupled to a C7A1).   As for Bomb weight, when employed properly 10 is sufficient on the pers (within the web gear, or drop leg), the remaining can be placed in you ruck or Lav which ever is applicable.   Just to add insult to injury, the hill does not use the Canadian version, it uses the lighter American version with a flip sight mounted above the barrel.   So go figure, they went with what worked and didn't take the weight.   I'll tell you though in a pinch the issued 203 would make a great hand to hand tool with all that weight behind it!   Good luck in basic, just remember that proficiency is expected in all wpn systems and you might just find in the end you'd like to be a C-9 gunner. Either way that decision in the end is usually left to the person in charge when you get to BN and that'll be your Section Comd. - Cheers!


----------



## paracowboy (1 Aug 2005)

if 48th can do that, I want him in my section. Personally, I hate the new system. I loved the old one.

What I don't understand is, why were you shooting an M203 at *a* fig 11? Shouldn't you have been using the system to pin down/destroy a section? Or open a door? Or maybe take out a soft-skinned vehicle? What was your scenario?


----------



## Britney Spears (1 Aug 2005)

Screw you all. I'm calling them "nades" from now on. New army all the way, dude.


----------



## Unknown Factor (1 Aug 2005)

'Nades' it is!


----------



## GerryCan (1 Aug 2005)

Well I'd have to see 48th to believe it, that's just the way I am. Not trying to call you a liar, but I don't believe everything I read.
I have never used the M203 on the SATS before, I usually focus on C7/C9, plus we don't normally have anything operating other than the 2 very often.


----------



## Hunter911 (1 Aug 2005)

'Nades for all dudes  :blotto:


----------



## AZA-02 (1 Aug 2005)

You guys arnt helping ;D


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (2 Aug 2005)

At least in the reserve The 203 and the 84 are the ultimate in let downs on exercise.... At first you think 'Oh cool, some fire-power', then you realise that you are carrying the extra weight of a tube that will remain empty (at best) or get loaded with dummy rounds (not at best) which you also get to carry. Notional fire-power...fun. Getting one is as easy as being in the wrong place at the wrong timeand being told to sign for one. Or in the case of the 84, you probably got noticed in a bad way or were in weapons det.


On the other hand when you sign for the extra weight of a C6 or a C9 you get to do something with it.


----------



## 48Highlander (2 Aug 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> What I don't understand is, why were you shooting an M203 at *a* fig 11? Shouldn't you have been using the system to pin down/destroy a section? Or open a door? Or maybe take out a soft-skinned vehicle? What was your scenario?



On the SAT, the first of the long-range practices is firing at 3 x fig 11's.  Live we fired at numerous targets, including rusted out tank hulls, ILTIS roofs, a bunker, and figure 11's.  Either way, if you're trying to take out a section, you should generaly shoot at the center of the section or in this case, the center fig 11, which is what I was doing.



			
				GerryCan said:
			
		

> Well I'd have to see 48th to believe it, that's just the way I am. Not trying to call you a liar, but I don't believe everything I read.
> I have never used the M203 on the SATS before, I usually focus on C7/C9, plus we don't normally have anything operating other than the 2 very often.



No problem, I don't beleive everything I read either.  Anyway, as far as this thread goes my "skills" are irrelevant; my original point was that the M-203 is a very accurate weapon when employed propperly, which is something I'm sure you can agree with.

You should really get whoever's running the SAT range to hook up other weapons once in a while.  Considering the difference a good M-203 grenadier can make at the section level, it's rather silly not to have the troops practice it on a regular basis.


----------



## GerryCan (2 Aug 2005)

We don't use the SAT room nearly as often as we'd like due to lack of people to operate or it being out of commision. Like I said earlier though, we mainly focus on C7 principles (atleast as long as I've been using it) so we don't fire 203 on it too often. I've fired the M72 on it a few times, but that's about her. Just for my own interest : M203's max eff. range is 300m right? I canvassed around because I can't remember since it was battle school when I learned it, some said 3 and others 4, I'm under the impression that it's 3. 48th?


----------



## Hunter911 (2 Aug 2005)

M2o3... $2500
20rds of 40mm HE amunition... $900
Having to carry sed amunition and M2o3 for days strait... priceless (a.k.a... Pain in the ***)


----------



## AZA-02 (3 Aug 2005)

Well why do we bother having grenade (bomb) lauchers then???


----------



## pappy (3 Aug 2005)

distance my boy distance.....

I m203 will toss one further then anyone can chuck one.  heavy yes, but worth thier weight in gold on the battlefield.


----------



## AZA-02 (3 Aug 2005)

Thanks old man


----------



## Hunter911 (3 Aug 2005)

One quick question... Can you use time detonated charges in the M2o3, or are they all impact detonated?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Aug 2005)

Hunter911 said:
			
		

> One quick question... Can you use time detonated charges in the M2o3, or are they all impact detonated?


Gotta love google 

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/munitions/40.htm


----------



## Hunter911 (3 Aug 2005)

Ugh... sorry forgot about that... thanks for the link though  ;D


----------



## AZA-02 (4 Aug 2005)

WOW I JUST FELL IN LOVE WITH THAT SITE but army.ca still num 1


----------



## 48Highlander (4 Aug 2005)

GerryCan said:
			
		

> We don't use the SAT room nearly as often as we'd like due to lack of people to operate or it being out of commision. Like I said earlier though, we mainly focus on C7 principles (atleast as long as I've been using it) so we don't fire 203 on it too often. I've fired the M72 on it a few times, but that's about her. Just for my own interest : M203's max eff. range is 300m right? I canvassed around because I can't remember since it was battle school when I learned it, some said 3 and others 4, I'm under the impression that it's 3. 48th?



Well as far as I know there's still no Pam for it, only the Diemaco owners manual ("hi, and congratulations on your purchase of the M-203 granade launcher...."), which technicaly means there's no solid "maximum effective range" for it in the CF.   The few times I've taught it on a course, the maximum effective range was given as 300 meters (but we all know how reliable battle-school lesson plans are).   The American M203 has a range of 400 meters, and I'm not sure wether that's due to differences in design and construction, or what.

EDIT:  Just figured it out.  The maximum range of the weapon is 400 meters, maximum effective is 300.


----------



## GerryCan (4 Aug 2005)

After asking around here I did find the Max eff. as 300m, an officer knew it, go figure. And you're also right, 400m maximum range.


----------

